# Big ol Northern! New PB



## MiPikeGuy (Oct 11, 2013)

Caught this tonight trolling a rattling Rapala Deep Down Husky Jerk. 44" 22+ lbs.


----------



## Jim (Oct 11, 2013)

Nice job man! What are you holding it by?


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks!

It's just a chunk of anchor rope, I very rarely keep anything so I had to improvise #-o . I wouldn't have kept this one either but unfortunately it inhaled the Rapala and it was very bloody to say the least. I couldn't let it go to waste, even though it killed me to keep it.


----------



## strander100 (Oct 11, 2013)

Maybe that's why your handle is Pike Guy. Way to go.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Oct 11, 2013)

That is cool! Fish bigger than the boat! I would love to catch one of those, I bet the fight is second to none.


----------



## Kismet (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm trying to imagine bringing that monster into a Crawdad!
Did it pull the boat around? 

Must have been like pulling in a tree-trunk.

Nice work, Sir.

=D>


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 11, 2013)

Damn nice fish =D> =D>  =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> 


I need to catch me a pike - one day!


----------



## FishingCop (Oct 11, 2013)

Great fish =D> =D>


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Oct 11, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331854#p331854 said:


> Kismet » 11 Oct 2013, 10:53[/url]"]I'm trying to imagine bringing that monster into a Crawdad!
> Did it pull the boat around?
> 
> Must have been like pulling in a tree-trunk.
> ...



:LOL2: 

Thanks everyone!

Yeah it was pullin the Crawdad around, kept going underneath and just spinning us in circles :shock: It was pretty much dead weight till it got close to the boat, once it saw the boat it went nuts, run after run. We eventually had to go to shore to land it, forgot the net, and even if we had the net, it wouldn't have been big enough anyway 8) 

It was bigger than my leg!


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Oct 11, 2013)

Hopefully this link works, it's not the best but a short video of the fight

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1386418814929022&l=8587912818830284923


----------



## bobberboy (Oct 12, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331880#p331880 said:


> MiPikeGuy » Yesterday, 16:02[/url]"]Hopefully this link works, it's not the best but a short video of the fight
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1386418814929022&l=8587912818830284923



I've never fished in the UP but in northern Minnesota you will also see lakes and rivers with that distinctive red water. There's lots of iron ore in both areas thus the red water. Nice fish. Only once have I ever had a fish like that on. It pulled the boat around like yours did. The butt of the rod was in my stomach and the tip of the rod in the water. Finally cut the line on the motor skeg.


----------



## 2sac (Oct 17, 2013)

Beautiful fish


----------



## bassfisherjk58 (Oct 30, 2013)

Nice fish!


----------



## fishingmich (Nov 1, 2013)

Giant fish caught from the #1 state in the country! Nice job!


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Nov 1, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331924#p331924 said:


> bobberboy » 12 Oct 2013, 08:08[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331880#p331880 said:
> ...



It was very close several times to getting caught up in my TM, I was scared for sure. Had the drag way down and it was still stripping line. 

I love our murky red water, never know whats down there!


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 8, 2013)

Real nice Pike.


----------

